# Who has seen the 2011 superduty?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Its pretty sick. 390hp/735tq to start.

Im going to the dealer tomorrow to get them to work a quote on a 11' f550 crew cab, xlt, diesel/6 speed auto, nav screen display, 4" gauges display option, all power everything inside with bucket seats and mirror options, 4x4 on a 200" frame

When my socks get knocked off in the 60-65k range though ill probably re-consider those used f550s haha. Want to see anyway, my uncle bought his truck at this place new and a buddy knows them well, not sure if that will help. They sell alot commercially so that might be a plus. If they'll sell 11s with their 0% finance offer im sure to get one. If not, id consider the current 2010 or just look used strictly. 

I think if i drove one though id pay more than i probably "should" on this truck.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i havent seen one in person and im stoked to hear some real world reviews on them. when they come out ill be looking for an 10' f550 for an awesome deal


----------



## PrecisionSnow (Jan 26, 2010)

Ramairfreak98ss;1020520 said:


> Its pretty sick. 390hp/735tq to start.
> 
> Im going to the dealer tomorrow to get them to work a quote on a 11' f550 crew cab, xlt, diesel/6 speed auto, nav screen display, 4" gauges display option, all power everything inside with bucket seats and mirror options, 4x4 on a 200" frame
> 
> ...


What are the 4" gauges you to which you referred?

I ordered an F350 tonight and didn't see that option anywhere.....


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I saw it I'll post pics later


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

One bad ass truck right there


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

saw 3 at the auto show here in cleveland...nasty nasty trucks man.. ford by far has the best truck out right now...


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

What would a new truck do? Would it make you more money than getting a "decent used truck"? Think about it. 70K on a truck is alot to pay for. Getting a used truck is far less expensive, & does the same thing.

Once its fully paid for, then you've "bought" it. Otherwise you basically just signed for it....


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

creativedesigns;1021280 said:


> What would a new truck do? Would it make you more money than getting a "decent used truck"? Think about it. 70K on a truck is alot to pay for. Getting a used truck is far less expensive, & does the same thing.
> 
> Once its fully paid for, then you've "bought" it. Otherwise you basically just signed for it....


Unless you got the dewalt truck, which has a air compressor in it, so you could do winteration on sprinkler systems and wouldent have to buy one and the 600lb crane on the back could lift logs in te back and you could put a plow on it


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

creativedesigns;1021280 said:


> What would a new truck do? Would it make you more money than getting a "decent used truck"? Think about it. 70K on a truck is alot to pay for. Getting a used truck is far less expensive, & does the same thing.
> 
> Once its fully paid for, then you've "bought" it. Otherwise you basically just signed for it....


You Look COOL driving around in that 70K Truck....Then when the Repo man comes and gets it...I get that truck at half price.....Im with you Creative...A 70 thousand dollar truck pushes snow the same as a 35 thousand dollar truck....


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Alright,
Looks good but after seeing that I would hate to see the XL model. The engine sounds quite at idle like most diesels nowadays, but looks like a nightmare to work on like the 6.4. The gadgets and gizmos are nice but it seems like a large distraction to the driver. I also wouldn't pay 70k for a truck,


----------



## PrecisionSnow (Jan 26, 2010)

creativedesigns;1021280 said:


> What would a new truck do? Would it make you more money than getting a "decent used truck"? Think about it. 70K on a truck is alot to pay for. Getting a used truck is far less expensive, & does the same thing.
> 
> Once its fully paid for, then you've "bought" it. Otherwise you basically just signed for it....


The truck I ordered is a bit more than $70,000....and I'll love it every minute I drive it.

My last "daily driver" was a 2001 F-350, bought new and is still working with over 210,000 kms. That's the point....buying used is one option, the other option is buying new, with warranty, you take care of it and keep it for awhile.

The new truck will not be depreciating down to $35,000 any time soon.....


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

Awesome Truck Ford has out done themselves on this one. Not sure I'd buy one right know,let them work the bugs out first.I would probably opt for the gas motor.


----------



## R0LLM0DL (Mar 6, 2010)

why would u opt for the gas and not the diesel....

the diesel is going to put out some sick hp and tq #'s


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

dont like the new rims (look cheap and too chromey) and i think i like the current front end better, it might grow on me though. other than those two things i think this truck is sick! and why are you guys throwing around 70K for this truck? mine listed for 53K, diesel, crew cab, long bed, srw 350 with the lariat package, basically has everything xcept nav system, and i got them down to 46k out the door with warranties up to 200K. fords already stated that the diesel option will not increase in price from the current 6.4's.

maybe a loaded out king ranch 450 will surpass 70K but for a 250/350 no way.

oh wait i forgot you guys are in Canada...sux for you...


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

what?! why didnt they make the grill come up with the hood like the current superduties!! thats gonna get scratched up when working in there.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

ProTouchGrounds;1020533 said:


> i havent seen one in person and im stoked to hear some real world reviews on them. when they come out ill be looking for an 10' f550 for an awesome deal


apparently that will be hard to do.. Seems not a LOT of 2010s are made, kinda like the 07s back before 08s took over for 90% of that year.

And most dealers with the economy are NOT stocking any commercial stuff, or very few.

This dealer 5 years ago i have pictures of their lot, they had probably 100+ commercial f350s-550s, vans f750s etc. many with bodies already, the works.

Their lot seriously has two F350/450 single cabs there now, one dump truck that someone ordered and a couple of those transit vans.. sucks.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

PrecisionSnow;1020715 said:


> What are the 4" gauges you to which you referred?
> 
> I ordered an F350 tonight and didn't see that option anywhere.....


its the 4" lcd in middle of your tach and speedo.. its part of the xlt preffered pack or lariat/kr package.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Matson Snow;1021340 said:


> You Look COOL driving around in that 70K Truck....Then when the Repo man comes and gets it...I get that truck at half price.....Im with you Creative...A 70 thousand dollar truck pushes snow the same as a 35 thousand dollar truck....


i agree.. Never said anything about it being more productive, just new. Weve never bought a new truck prior, always a year or two old. The one 06 F350 was bought with 3k on it at the end of 06, it was "almost" new lol.

We'll own this truck forever like the rest of them so 70k spread out over 10 years of service or more isnt bad. By next fall ill probably pick up a couple mason dump f450/550s for plowing too with diesels for closer to 25k each, and theyll plow the same.

Ive looked through hundreds of used trucks. Its very RARE and most are not near NJ at all for a 05+ F550, crew cab, 4x4, NOT xl package, 200" wb with no body or 12' landscaper body. Some bodies the doors dont come off for operating a salt spreader and so on. Seems every truck i find is overpriced for what it is or how beat up it is so ill buy what i want for this one truck and buy the others used.

I think i will be swapping out the rear leaf spring system on it though with that fancy air bag system with the trac bars off each bracket. Will ride smoother like an f250 when empty and not be so bogged down and bouncy when its loaded up fully.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

ProTouchGrounds;1021787 said:


> dont like the new rims (look cheap and too chromey) and i think i like the current front end better, it might grow on me though. other than those two things i think this truck is sick! and why are you guys throwing around 70K for this truck? mine listed for 53K, diesel, crew cab, long bed, srw 350 with the lariat package, basically has everything xcept nav system, and i got them down to 46k out the door with warranties up to 200K. fords already stated that the diesel option will not increase in price from the current 6.4's.
> 
> maybe a loaded out king ranch 450 will surpass 70K but for a 250/350 no way.
> 
> oh wait i forgot you guys are in Canada...sux for you...


around 60k with tax for a crew cab f550 diesel and then another 8-12k for a body :/ Yeah they get up there fast.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ramairfreak98ss;1021804 said:


> i agree.. Never said anything about it being more productive, just new. Weve never bought a new truck prior, always a year or two old. The one 06 F350 was bought with 3k on it at the end of 06, it was "almost" new lol.
> 
> We'll own this truck forever like the rest of them so 70k spread out over 10 years of service or more isnt bad. By next fall ill probably pick up a couple mason dump f450/550s for plowing too with diesels for closer to 25k each, and theyll plow the same.
> 
> ...


Its just tough to swallow a 50-70K price tag....As for the 250-350s...You will not see to many of these sitting on dealer lots nowa days....The dealers have wised up...Most are built to order...


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> Its just tough to swallow a 50-70K price tag....As for the 250-350s...You will not see to many of these sitting on dealer lots nowa days....The dealers have wised up...Most are built to order...


where i bought my 350 from, they carry between 30-60 srw 350's (not many 250) and they sell like hotcakes.

you can easily find xl&xlt diesel 550's with dump beds on em for under 60K, trust me ive searched plenty, we will be buying one this year.


----------



## Freebird (Mar 1, 2010)

no offense, but you say you never get paid, have lost accounts this year left and right, and have to much equiptment sitting around, already have a few trucks and now want to get more and more trucks and just spend money. I know you have this expansion dream but no one wants the company with the most equipment that does the worst work, they want the company with the best production for the value, and you seem incapable of doing it. You over purchase for summer, under purchase for winter and can't perform anything. You need to figure out what you really want to do, and do it well. Just buying snow equipment is not going to solve you problems, especially in a state that has varrying snow fall totals every year. Try to figure out the NEED not the WANT. You will have a far better chance at succeeding in business than just a house of cards you seem to run now.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Freebird;1022290 said:


> no offense, but you say you never get paid, have lost accounts this year left and right, and have to much equiptment sitting around, already have a few trucks and now want to get more and more trucks and just spend money. I know you have this expansion dream but no one wants the company with the most equipment that does the worst work, they want the company with the best production for the value, and you seem incapable of doing it. You over purchase for summer, under purchase for winter and can't perform anything. You need to figure out what you really want to do, and do it well. Just buying snow equipment is not going to solve you problems, especially in a state that has varrying snow fall totals every year. Try to figure out the NEED not the WANT. You will have a far better chance at succeeding in business than just a house of cards you seem to run now.


oh of course no offense taken 
We do have problems getting 100% of our payments, who doesnt?
We did lose accounts, we also gained some and lost others and got rid of some.
We have a lot of equipment sitting around for last years landscape season, not enough big jobs, lots of little pidly jobs and not a lot of use for it, doesnt mean we dont need it ever.

Since you know us so well and have seen our work and know that people dont like using our service because we have the most equipment and do the worst work.

I dont think we purchased much this past year besides a couple smaller items and a large trailer.. hows that over purchasing?

We added bulk spreaders, trucks and plows for this winter, thats under purchasing?

Extra snow equipment has solved our problems. Crews got used to sites after the first storm and were much more efficient, more reliable and extra trucks/plows/spreaders and a skid steer helped. We were waiting for a Deere 332D on order since mid December, before even the first storm hit dec 19th. By the time that storm was over, a loaner/rental skid could not be found. I was forced to use our 315 open cab which totally sucks but helped overall a little at the end of storms.

We always have more equipment than what we need, almost all the time. If i ever let things get to the point that we "needed" it, i probably should have purchased it months prior.... thats what happened with the skid steer but our need grew quickly as the big storms hit.

Everything comes down to numbers and percentages. If your doing a ton of work and not making much money, are you successful? If your not busy a lot but making good income for the time/hours that you do work, is that good? Considering you could probably double or triple your workload at that rate and make 2-3x more profit for the company each season?

I'd love to be busy 100% of the time, but also wont take underpaid jobs just to keep busy. Any company that didnt make a killing this year probably wasnt run very efficiently or didnt have the right accounts.


----------

